# Beech Nut bacon jar



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2009)

I haven't seen a post about this one here, so let me do the honors... apparently, before chewing gum and baby food, these guys got their company off the ground with bacon in a jar in the 1890's.. the competition of the time thought it unwise to let the customers see the bacon in the container... the customers thought otherwise, it was a great success.. by 1905 they were grossing a million bucks a year with this product!


----------



## glass man (Aug 12, 2009)

CHARLIE DOES IT SAY BACON GREASE ON IT? I DON'T SEE IT. BEECH NUT ARE ALSO KNOWN FOR THEIR CHEWING TOBBACO. SEEING THE EMBOSSED LEAVES MAKES ME THINK OF TOBBACO. LORILLARD INTRODUCED BEECHNUT CHEWING TOBBACO IN THE 1890S. COUSRE THERE WAS BEECHNUT HAM AND BACON. BUT JUST SEEING THE LEAVES SEEMS MORE LIKE IT WOULD HAVE  TOBACCO IN IT INSTEAD OF HAM OR BACON. JUST MY 18/12 CENTS WORTH.  JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2009)

...maybe.... I enjoy a BLT every now and then... bacon and leaf tobacco sandwiches keep a guy "going"[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 12, 2009)

WOULD KEEP ME GOING...TO THE BATH ROOM![] I ADDED A LITTLE MO INFO BOUT IT ABOVE.


----------



## madman (Aug 12, 2009)

yo cyb i believe it was a tobacco jar and or bacon, very nice how much!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2009)

...dudes.. the one time I decide to make an outright informative contribution to this forum, and two of my best buddies here are doubting my word!!! It's a bacon jar... [>:][X(][8|][:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2009)

..........isn't it??


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.goantiques.com/scripts/images,id,1631606.html


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll agree with you Charlie, I researched one I found a while back and it definitely held a food product and not tobacco or baby mush. I am not sure about these jar only holding bacon but your on the right track.


----------



## madman (Aug 13, 2009)

doubt no never! not you,  u want to sell it???  mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2009)

I could be talked into parting with it, I suppose.. forgot to mention it has a ground top..


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2009)

I never doubted you for a second Charlie.  [sm=rolleyes.gif] Anyway, here is a little history on the Beech Nut Company.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beech-Nut


----------



## glass man (Aug 13, 2009)

CHARLIE I WILL SAY IT IS WHAT EVER YOU WANT IT TO BE. I GOT MY INFO FROM PUTTING IN HISTORY BEECHNUT CHEWING TOBBACO AND NORTH ATLANTIC TRADING COMPANY CAME UP. LOOKING IN THAT INFO IT SAID THE OLDEST TOBACCO CO. LORILLAND CAME OUT WITH BEECH NUT CHEWING TOBACCO IN THE 1890S. THIS CO. HAD THE FIRST TRADING CARDS AND ARE THOUGHT TO BE RESPOSIBLE FOR THE DRUG STORE INDIAN,CO. STARTED IN THE 1700S. TWO BEECHNUTS? WHEN I GO TO THE BEACH I GOT TWO SO I GUESS IT IS POSSIBLE![][8D][]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2009)

Beechnut chewing tobacco is one of many I used to indulge in. Kind of weak but not to bad.


----------



## logueb (Aug 13, 2009)

What's the size of the jar?  Got something at home embossed BeechNut on the base.  Let me find it and get a pic.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2009)

This one is 4 1/4 inches tall and 3'' wide.. and Jamie and everybody, please don't take my attitude seriously! If I'm wrong, I'm wrong.. just that ..well this time I aint!![]


----------



## glass man (Aug 13, 2009)

WELL THEN BRO. YOU AIN'T!! LOVE YA CHARLIE MAN! JAMIE


----------



## JGill (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Charlie I know a bunch of guys on the job site that could turn that back into a tobacco "juice" jar.  My Dad still to this day uses bacon fat to cook with.  Neat jar.


----------

